# UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

My head couldn't stop because i like make more big locomotive. my dream is Union Pacific Gas turbine GE 4500. I figure math problem from drawing is 35" long. Almost like alot the half-unit my Virginian. Okay i'm getting start it on project GTEL 4500. Me and Marty doing crazy stuff turbine built! That my FA-1 will be farewell say goodbye my favorite PRR FA-1 this time building into turbine. Stay tuned and I'll show you my progress.




















 


Cut the cab, Now i can use make rotary Snow plow and the cab building into gas turbine.










































Bryan


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Bryan,


Please consider adding this to a Builder's Log at:


www.mylargescale.com/Features/BuildersLogs/tabid/66/Default.aspx


----------



## rangerjoel (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

Hey Bryan you may want to put your old EL-2b builders log over there too. There may be some new folks who have not seen it yet. 
Let the Block-O-Wood Revolution continue! 
Joel


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

Shad, i tired trying firgure out. I'm having problems copying to the other web site. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. Can you give me some pointers? 

Joel, I was change my mind going for plastic it easy. I very close finish the cab. waiting for more detail. 

new side grill I use door & window screen . I cut side big hole and the small piece .125" x .165 scrap plastic glue together. 
































Bryan


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

man you are going after it, Mines on hold cause I have vents to make and got to playing with the 250 ton crane...


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

Marty,are you going building a 250 ton crane? 

Steamliner already gluing together. 









I cut the cab roof then lower like phototype. The back of steamliner i'm trying making from phototype and drawing.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

Nice job Bryan. Let me know when she's ready to make her debut run. I'd love to be onhand for the first photo-op.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, im trying ...../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif This is fun..........


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

You BEST NOT get glue on that carpet,,you'll have to sleep in the dog house.


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

You're making fast progress. I will be following with interest. 


Terl


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

Roof has been glued already early then ready for roof detail. Marty -- you can go back to doing more work on your gas turbine. 
















Bryan


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

Looking excellent, as usual... 

Hey, I just noticed your pic in your avatar.. Man that's a great photo. That must have been taken by one magnificent photographer. It should be on display in a museum or something.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

This locomotive was built several years ago by a fellow named Orlyn Glover. He combined two Aristo A units to create this beauty. He's the president of the Orange County Garden Rw Society and can be reached through their website.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan, you are the man!  That thing is going to look great when you get done with it.     I've been really wanting to see a Gas Turbine and now it looks like we finally will.  

Excellent job in incorporating the wood to fill in the front part of the nose.  That looks like a perfectly smooth integration.

Thanks for sharing your pics and progress with us.

Bob, thanks for sharing those pictures too.  I've seen pictures of the 1:1 version of that engine, but never thought I would see a model.  


Raymond


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

You know that Bryan just HAD to sneak a piece of wood in somewhere! Great looking Bryan! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone.
Bob Baxter, Thank show photos the UP double end gas-turbine.

I been doing roof detail coming along. Now i have 4 motor block & 1/2" tube for headlight. 

The headlight is 1/2" tube. I cut the tube and sanding it i can glued to the nose look alot better from phototype









Roof detail coming along. More work alot to on the roof.









































Bryan


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

Wow Bryan. That's looking great!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Now see, I was not for sure you wanted to trade for the tender, I guess I better get moving.  I'm also remodeling our bath room as I work on train stuff, and make a living.
 who says winter is boring????


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

Marty: Yes, I'll trade for the tender. I'm just busy on the gas turbine right now and am focusing on that. There's no hurry for you to get the tender done yet as it will be a while before i can get to it. By the way, want to remodel a couple more bathrooms? We have a couple you can do. I don't do plumbing (or electrical!). 
Bryan


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

*I would like to see the prototype in action. Does anyone know of one of these monsters on film? I checked Youtube, but could find none.*


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, Are you talking about monster locomotive" Virginian" on youtube?

This is where I am today -- I've been working on it all day long.  More details coming soon..
































Bryan


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

Good work Bryan. Jerry


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent craftsmanship.  Looking good!

Raymond


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

Bryan, 

Looking better and better. Great work on a very interesting prototype. Are you going to put sound in it? It think that the roar of a airplane engine at idle your sound just about right. 

Ted.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

You know, an interesting addition on this engine would be some sort of custom smoke unit with a REALLY powerful fan behind it.  Something like one or two MTH smoke units with an even more powerful fan pushing them.  I would imagine the best thing to do would be to buy the heating elements and make it from scratch.  Ohhhhhh the possibilities....     Of course running battery power running something even higher caliber than an MTH smoke unit would probably really eat up your run time.  

Just thinking aloud.  

Raymond


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan,

 If you would like to see the turbines there are dvds and video's out on them. I have one video I watch all the time.


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

You're really coming along on the roof detail. This will be a nice model. Looking forward to more. 

I think that Pentrex has acouple of videos with Turbines on them.

Terl


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

Beautiful work Brian, and fast too.

I'm so envious.  You must not have kids......or a wife...... (I say that tongue planted firmly in cheek).

How do you get the grill holes so perfect?

Mark


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, you talking about (How do you get the grill holes so perfect?) I buy brass material from my local hobby store.   And yes, I do have a wife but she goes to college and is studying a lot so she lets me play with my trains.  Things are quiet for her.  No kids, yet, though.


I finish all the Roof detail.

Dynamic Brake detail behind the cab 

















Question:  can anyone tell me what is this detail? its Hard to tell from the drawing plan and and no closer look in UP phototype.
Look like a muffler of some type, but I'm not sure.
























Bryan


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

holy crap Bryan! u rock man, thats awesome!!!!! keep up the great work, cant wait to see it in person


----------



## timlee49 (Jan 12, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

Hey Bryan, 

Lovely clean work! 

Markperr, 
I think you are refering to Bryan's outside grill frames on the main outside members. If you look at Bryan's second post on page 1 of this topic, the last picture shows his method of single longitudinal members and then the short vertical infills. 

The left hand side of the picture shows that Bryan tried lining up the edges of the pieces but then changed to using centre lines and the eye for alignment. 

Hope that this contributes, 

Tim


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

That housing behind the cab is not a dynamic brake, but the main air inlet for the turbine. That is an exhaust muffler on the rear for the diesel engine. The turbine was so fuel hungry that it was spooled up only when they were ready to pull the whole train on the mainline. For tooling around the yard and hooking up the diesel engine was used. 

Looks great. By the way, Mikes Train House has a sound system for this type of engine, but will require their DCS system to run it off of track power. 

Terl


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, holy crap is right.  LOL  Byran you are just amazing!  Don't know how you do what you do.  Keep the pics coming, this is exciting to watch come together.  

I'd probably still be trying to figure out how to keep the darn main body styrene panels to stay glued together.  LMAO  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

To Terl's point on DCS.  Stan was able to create a TIU in a box car so that he could run his MTH DCS equipped engines off battery and have full control of speed, sounds and features.  He had photos in the old Mylargescale forums.  

If he does consider running this under DCS, the most challenging part will be to get a flywheel in one of the motorblocks.  I'm about to do a USA Trains 2 axle (for the first time) and it looks like it should be no problem.  

Which 2 axle motor block will you be using Bryan, Aristo or USA T?  I won't say any more on it as I don't want to side track his tread.

Raymond


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone..

Raymond; I using  Aristo-craft motor block  Rs-3,FA-1 truck frame.. It like  on UP turbine Phototype..

Bryan


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Left over roof detail. I will worry about  railing & pipe line on the roof later.

























Gutter with quarter round and back side door enter to boiler room & donkey engine room. Other back side door will be add later.

















Gutter on the cab. and detail under side the cab
















Bryan


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

NICE!! 
I't coming along great!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good so far.  Man its big  Later RJD


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

Hey, you gonna bring that to the meeting tomorow?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

OK, just to let everyone know, I got my hands on this monster today at our monthly meeting. 

First, It's beautiful. Up to (or beyond) Bryans usual standards of excellence. 
Second, excellent level of detail. 

But mostly.... IT'S FREAKIN HUGE !!!!!!!! 

I seriously doubt it will handle much less than a 10' dia curve. I can't wait to see this thing on the track, it will dwarf everything around it. 

Marty, this beast belongs on the NTCGRR..


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave: I enjoy  the monthly meeting. Thank you to meet my monster.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif

I'm so close finish the detail body shell i can move on to next round frame work.. I working on the rear . Step detail,door,side sandbox, more detail from phototype.
















































Bryan


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I doing Frame work and small fuel tank.
Question is : Anyone have been use old FA-1 switch to running battery power & track power? old FA-1 From REA (AKA Aristo) Gray box
I try figure out. there is 3 switch. motor,light,and Smoke.  i am running on/off motor,  on/off light, and no longer smoke will be battery power & track power. I like to use MU hose connection to battery power.  Any ideas how to do this?








































Bryan


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I been busy to come-up idea on turbine frame. The Virginian Locomotive i been using  3/16" thicker by 1-1/4" wide Steel for span bolsters hardware i use a 360F roller wheel then screw to wood. I have a lot the problem the truck bogie wheels derail off the track on anyone layout from train meetings. Not on Marty Cozad Sept thingy never having any problem on flat level layout. my idea I useing a 3/16" thicker by 1-1/4" wide Steel again for span bolsters  to use a #8-32 X 1" "machine flat head screw & bolt to turbine main frame.

 The two Photo shot tooking tueday night. This on 2.5" Dia Curve track! i find problem spot is span bolsters is too loose to main frame with plastic. it my bad idea i worry  derail pulling cars.

















This time i use 1/8" thicker by 2" wide for turbine locomotive main frame. and drozen small screw to the plastic main frame.
this time only will be 8' track curve even more larger curve. that help without any problem derailing pulling long train.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

Hmmm, 4 sets of trucks... is that right? 

I'm surprised that you managed to get her around a 5' dia curve.. I think 8' or greater will be a lot more comfortable.. 

Lookin' good though..


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, 4 sets of trucks it is... 

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=934751

Can't wait to see her run Bryan.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I told you dave..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif
Bryan


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Not only are you talented but also brilliant at making things, you must have alot of time on your hands like me only i cant do that kind of work i dont think!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Keep up the good work/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif blueregal.angelfire.com


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

The height of the turbine? 
Virginian cab  is lower right height 1:29 scale but  turbine cab little high. the nose is same height.

































SD45 cab is same height Turbine cab. even the platform also right high.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

All I know is that when I stand next to the turbine unit at the Ogden depot... that thing is HUGE !!!!! 

I'd say your heights look just about spot on. It makes sense that the platform heights on the Turbine and the SD-40 are the same. I still can't wait to see the Turbine unit runing down the new mainline of the LP&W this summer.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan your output is a joy to behold. You have picked a fascinating subject, and I am following your progress keenly. 
Rod


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

I using a automoble putty filler for spot and sanding. drilling hole for headlight and railing. working on front pilots. 








































We tested wiring connection to the motor blocks is complete; i can run track power & battery power. next step is wiring for the lights. 

I working on the main headlight & numberboard. 
The 1/2" tube headlight is 3mm LED lights & The door headlight is 5mm LED lights 

























I cut a hole for numberboard and use a Acrylic Clear plastic from the older REA FA-1 numberboard cutting & sanding it. 

















i tested wiring connection to the motor blocks is complete; i can run track power & battery power. I know motor block wire color; Bright Red & Green is for Motor i can use for battery power! Black & red for track power. 









Bryan


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

today, install lights for numberboard. last night i was working on marker light above numberboard. I did drilling hole for LED marker light. i look at it! "ARGH" didnt look good. i put a plug of Styrene plastic then sanding it smooth it off this time will be a fake marker light. 

This photos headlights on is Forward with numberboard light on. And Headlight off is Reverse with Numberboard also is on


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

Hand Brake Detail on platform and FA-1 step ladder under the platform. 

























Terl sent the photo of O-scale Gas-turbine for my idea to use a brass plate to make step ladder on the truck motor block for worry-free hit to the curve track


----------



## H-man (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

Great model Bryan. 

As far as size The big blows when standing next to them are massive over 16 feet high. They evenb seem larger to stand next to than even a big boy. So even as none of the 4500s still exhist based on the measurements I have seen you model looks pretty good. I'm not up to speed on the size bulk of your Virginion loco. 

Howard


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

Well, she made her public debut today at the Hostlers Model Train Show at Ogden Utah's Union Station. Quite the puller I must say, excellent job Bryan. Here's a look.. 



















I have a short vido clip as well. I just need to figure out how to post it.. I'll try to have it up on Monday when I have some time.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, Thank for photos.. I have a problem; I run my turbine for 2 hours then it went  down. It did blew-up Aristo-Craft  Train Engineer 10 AMP fuse 2-time. I didn't find out until I opened turbine body shell, then a lot the smoke come out from turbine fuel tank.  Looks like I have bad Switch wire connection. The Switch track power & battery power need replacing. Lucky I didnt  damage everything.

Bryan


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

Bryan 

Now's the time to put in a circuit breaker or fuse. I know from my own experience that if you don't have one you can burn up all your wiring and damage electronics. 

Terl


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

I had the wiring burn up in a battery powered loco that DID have a fuse in it.  The wire to the fuse was just long enough that it could short out without being protected by the fuse.  My take-away on that misadventure was to always mount the fuse so that it is only a very short wire away from one of the battery terminals.  So far, that has served me in good stead.

Llyn


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Back to work on the gas turbine.
 Here a late photo turbine want down at the train show.  bad switch melt all 4 wire too close each other. Need repair new switch.









I start paint UP color! The gray is UP Harbor Mist Gray. I didn't use airbrush. I use Gravity-Feed spray gun.

















Bryan


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW!! Nice build there Bryan!

Are you using a cheap HVLP gravity detail spray gun perhaps?


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck
The Gravity-Feed Spray gun made by "IronForce by Campbell Hausfeld"   I buy the Spray gun kit  at the local wal-mart. I use the little spray gun for small work hobby.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Today i add another 2nd coat of UP harbor Mist Gray on the roof .I was looking for any spots which I may have missed and make sure they were covered.

Bryan


----------



## KYYADA (Mar 24, 2008)

I think you should go all out.  Time to repower.

http://wrenturbines.co.uk/stats/44tp.pdf

What a bargain at only 2950 pounds.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

tonight i did spray paint with armor yellow. When the paint is wet I carefully pulled blue tape. Now looking Great Real UP color...
















































Bryan


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

Heeeeyyyyyy.. now we're cookin' with gas.. 

Looks great Bryan..


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Outstanding. 

P.S.: Sent you a PM about the FA1's chassis, Bryan.

-Kurt


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

Nice! 

Terl


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

Really looking nice Bryan.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow!  It looks great!  Nice job Bryan!

Raymond


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well.. It getting close to finish. The Decal arrived but it need to spray high gloss clear coat before install decal. I did add 2nd coat of UP armor yellow. Add red pinstripes. spray paint sliver on "B-type truck frame" and paint the wheels rust. 

Trucks & wheel 

















red pinstripes 

























same color match turbine and tender? 
















Bryan


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

That sir is outstanding! Nice work Bryan! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

Raymond


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank raymond.. , one more thing i forgot tell you the Pilot & the platform need to paint with UP harbor mist gray. 
Bryan


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

Bryan 
Great job!! 
Can you explaine how you made the tender please. 
Thanks 
Matt


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

Yeah fill us in with some info and close-up shots on the tender. 

Terl


----------



## H-man (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

Outstandimg as usual Brian.. 

Howard


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

Not to jump in and answer Bryans questions for him, but I believe Marty made the tender... did a very ncie job as well.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

Man, that thing is LONG! Darned nice work Bryan. Jerry


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well..I finish the decal of the turbine and the tender. It need add Solvaset for decal. almost done for the final coat. Turbine UP number is 58. 
























































Bryan


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Too cool  

The paint and decals really brought it to life. Great project, one to be proud of for sure.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Fabulous, Bryan. It's getting very close to done....  Delighted the art work did so well. Again, Fabulous....


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow the decals really pull it together.  Just need to add some handgrabs and such and you should be pretty well done. 

Terl


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

Dang Bryan, looking great! I do want to see it go around those 8 foot curves though! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you everyone. I put down final coat. everything part back together again. left over i need to do is working on railing detail and paint detail. 








































Bryan


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

Excellent job Bryan. Will I be seeing this in person on Saturday?


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave,I be there on saturday train meeting.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

Wow, what a gorgeous monster! NICE job. Jerry


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

*RE: UP GE 4500HP gas turbine."GTEL 4500"*

Bryan 
Can you pleas ex[lai how you built the tender? 
As well as what batterie system you are planning to use to power this giant onboard or trailing car and what receive you are going to use? 
Again great job 
Matt


----------

